# bug dans la compil de la glibc - emerge -uD world [résolu]

## pasmoi

Comme on est sensé le faire régulièrement pour combler les failles de sécurité de sons système, j'ai essayé de mettre ma gentoo à jours.

ça fait maintenant 2 jours que je cherche, et personne d'autre sur internet ne semble avoir eu le même problème que moi ... bizare ...

donc, voici le bug :

il y a un bug dans la chaine de compilation de la nouvelle libc (il semble que ça soit la 2.6.1)

Suite à je ne sait quelle opération de la cmpilation, la date du fichier /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include/stdbool.h est changé, est deviens le 25 juillet 2008 :

  -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1604 Jul 25  2008 /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include/stdbool.h

du coup, make boucle, puisque nous somme en 2007  :Smile: 

j'ai tout de même le warning : /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include/stdbool.h' has modification time 2.3e+07 s in the future

et bien évisament, je ne suis pas un boulet : mon ordi est à l'heure, et la commande date ma donne :

# date

Thu Nov  1 15:53:37 CET 2007

et pour resyncroniser mon ordi, j'utilise bien sur ntp-client de temps en temps ...

solution évidente pour tout programmeur qui sait fabriquer des makefiles : faire un touch des fichier en question ...

maitenant, l'heure des PC, c'est un truc très aléatoire. 

installer une gentoo sur un pc dont la pille du bios est morte (90% des pc), c'est mission impossible!

puisque les paquage gentoo errivent à détecter les dates dans le futur, pourquoi ne sont-il pas capable d'y remédier? 

pourquoi est-ce que même un super-ingénieur en informatique gallère comme un tarré juste pour faire marché un pauvre PC, avec un pauvre linux de base sous gentoo?

(j'ai l'impression que j'ai eu moins de mal à faire ma linux from sratch que ma gentoo : au moins sur ma lfs, emerge ne me foutais pas le bordel avec les USE dont la doc est inutile (useless) )

la j'ai corrigé le problème manuellement, mais je pense que la prochaine fois que gentoo me soule comme elle à l'habitude de le faire je lui met un windows à la place de sa partition (au moins, entre les format mensuels, et les virus saisoniers, je pourrait espérer pouvoir me servir de mon pc pendant presque 3 semaines non-stop sans trop d'ennuis) !!!!

sur ce 

mkfs.ext4 /dev/<partition gentoo>

----------

## geekounet

Salut !

Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

Pour régler tes problèmes d'heures, commence par virer /etc/adjtime pour être sur, et installe ntpd pour rester synchro en permanence  :Wink: 

----------

## pasmoi

non, il y a un bug dans le forum : je ne peut pas rajouter de caractères dans mon titre (j'ai essayé)

(en fait, soit je met [emerge] avant, soit je met [resolu] après)

le titre correct serrait :  	[emerge] bug dans la compil de la glibc - emerge -uD world - bug dans emerge [bidouillé pour que ça marche - inresolvable]

... mais ça rentre pas

mais la question, c'est plus la politique générale de la gentoo qui consiste à fournir des work arround dans tous les sens plutot que de corrigé les problèmes proprements

Aussi, je pense que je vais chercher une autre distrib, car au final, gentoo n'est pas utilisable.

Mais le problème, c'est d'en trouver une de stable (avant j'était sous débian, mais ça fait 5 ans qu'il n'y pas de version stable de la debian qui est sortie).

(d'ailleurs je suis ouvert à toute suggestion) (je veux juste que mon PC marche, en fait : pour le moment gentoo est la seule distrib stable que j'ai trouvé)

----------

## nemo13

 *pasmoi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aussi, je pense que je vais chercher une autre distrib, car au final, gentoo n'est pas utilisable.
> 
> (je veux juste que mon PC marche, en fait : pour le moment gentoo est la seule distrib stable que j'ai trouvé)

   :Shocked: 

Le seul moment où un PC est stable : c'est à l'arrét.

et à ce moment toutes les distribs, tous les OS sont tip-top  :Arrow: 

----------

## kopp

 *pasmoi wrote:*   

> non, il y a un bug dans le forum : je ne peut pas rajouter de caractères dans mon titre (j'ai essayé)
> 
> (en fait, soit je met [emerge] avant, soit je met [resolu] après)
> 
> le titre correct serrait :  	[emerge] bug dans la compil de la glibc - emerge -uD world - bug dans emerge [bidouillé pour que ça marche - inresolvable]
> ...

 

Debian Etch, tu as entendu parler ? c'est sorti y a quelques mois... Faut se renseigner...

Sinon, côté stabilité, un FS expérimental, c'est p'tet pas ce qu'il y a de mieux.

Bref, ton message sans le troll à plein nez.

----------

## geekounet

 *pasmoi wrote:*   

> non, il y a un bug dans le forum : je ne peut pas rajouter de caractères dans mon titre (j'ai essayé)
> 
> (en fait, soit je met [emerge] avant, soit je met [resolu] après)
> 
> le titre correct serrait :  	[emerge] bug dans la compil de la glibc - emerge -uD world - bug dans emerge [bidouillé pour que ça marche - inresolvable]
> ...

 

Hé bien raccourci-le ...

----------

## ryo-san

 *Quote:*   

> Aussi, je pense que je vais chercher une autre distrib, car au final, gentoo n'est pas utilisable

 

nan , c'est vrai , d'ailleurs tous ici on s'en plaint.On est de plus bien trop intelligents pour gaspiller notre temps sur cette distribution, on prefère passer notre temps 

a poster des messages pour aider les autres a détester gentoo.

J'ai quand meme trouvé des illuminés , qui se félicitent d'utiliser gentoo tous les jours, sont reconnaissant de ce qu'elle leur fait decouvrir et comprennent que cette distribution,

de part sa nature , est plus en proie aux changementx que d'autres.

Ces meme gens au lieu de trouver des bugs dans les titres des forums   :Laughing:  et dans un fichier avec une date differente, installent des toolchains pour installer des gentoo partout ( plein , plein ... ), testent les bugs , rectifient ... en bref sacrifie de leur temps libre pour ... un produit inutilisable   :Rolling Eyes:   . 

Ils sont d'ailleurs super ravis quand un utilisateur lambda vient leur dire "CA MARCHE PAS , C'EST NUL, JE CHANGE",

On va pas non plus faire dans le fanatisme , donc bien sur gentoo n'est pas parfaite, elle demande plus d'attention , faut la bichonner.

Ensuite c'est une histoire d'attitude.

En contre-partie elle est au PC ce que belle-helene est a la poire...

----------

## pasmoi

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

>  *pasmoi wrote:*   
> 
> Aussi, je pense que je vais chercher une autre distrib, car au final, gentoo n'est pas utilisable.
> 
> (je veux juste que mon PC marche, en fait : pour le moment gentoo est la seule distrib stable que j'ai trouvé)  
> ...

 

ha pardon : je précise alors : je veux une distrib stable qui me permette de me servir de mon ordi

pour les idiots qui ne comprennent même pas ça : un pc eteint, ça sert à rien ! (et si c'était pour l'avoir éteint, autant garder windobe)

----------

## pasmoi

 *kopp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Debian Etch, tu as entendu parler ? c'est sorti y a quelques mois... Faut se renseigner...
> 
> Sinon, côté stabilité, un FS expérimental, c'est p'tet pas ce qu'il y a de mieux.
> ...

 

Puisqu'il semble que je soit à boullet-land, au lieu de raconter des conneries, kopp, renseigne toi, toi-même : la etch est une grosse dobe pas du tout stable!!!!!

Et c'est la raison pour laquelle j'ai abandonné Débian, sous laquelle je suis resté de nombreuses années.

Sous la etch, ya tout qui plante, et elle ne survi même pas aux tests que la debian devait avant passer pour devenir stable.

Donc kopp, avant de raconter de la merde, renseigne toi.

Debian Etch = encore moins stable que windows Xp!

(moyenne : un prorammme qui plante par heure, minimum + au moins 1 plantage complet de la machine par semaine)

de toute façon, la communoté débian est morte ...

----------

## pasmoi

 *ryo-san wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Aussi, je pense que je vais chercher une autre distrib, car au final, gentoo n'est pas utilisable 
> 
> nan , c'est vrai , d'ailleurs tous ici on s'en plaint.On est de plus bien trop intelligents pour gaspiller notre temps sur cette distribution, on prefère passer notre temps 
> 
> a poster des messages pour aider les autres a détester gentoo.
> ...

 

he bien toi tu reconnait qu'elle n'est pas parfaites, mais nombreux sont les fanatiques qui crient : "la seule vraie distrib c'est gentoo", ou encore "toutes les distrib appart gentoo c'est pouris!" ...

Si bien que quelque soit le forum ou je cherche, quand je demande une distrib stable, la seule réponce est gentoo ...

Quand on trouve un problème sous gentoo, les fanatiques répondent "non, c'est une spécif, c'est fait pour que ça marche pas dirrect en 2 clics ..."

sinon, la, faute d'avoir trouvé une distrib qui me permette de travailler sans perdre de temps (et parceque j'en ai déja trop peru), je vais m'acheter un mac, et essayer macOS-X ...

bon courrage pour faire marcher votre distrib ...

----------

## nonas

Merci et bon courage avec MacOS X.

@+ (euh non en fait reviens pas c'est pas la peine...)

----------

## geekounet

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *pasmoi wrote:*   non, il y a un bug dans le forum : je ne peut pas rajouter de caractères dans mon titre (j'ai essayé)
> 
> (en fait, soit je met [emerge] avant, soit je met [resolu] après)
> 
> le titre correct serrait :  	[emerge] bug dans la compil de la glibc - emerge -uD world - bug dans emerge [bidouillé pour que ça marche - inresolvable]
> ...

 

Et ça on l'attend encore, si t'es pas capable de suivre une règle simple ...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Et plutôt que d'accuser toutes les distributions de ne pas marcher, de ne pas être stables, jusqu'à dire que la Debian Etch ne l'est même pas, te penses pas que tu devrais commencer à chercher le problème entre la chaise et le clavier ?

Bon, j'espère que le topic va pas trop partir en live, j'ai le bouton rouge sous la main là sinon.

----------

## bouleetbil

BOOM 

 :Embarassed:  désolé pas pu m'empêcher   :Embarassed: 

Sinon perso 4ans  (je crois)  depuis une Gentoo 1.4 mise à jour au fur et à mesure et même transféré sur un autre ordi je trouve quand même cette distrib pas mal stable  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Suffit de lire les docs et tu t'en sort faut être patient chercher un peu (j'ai mis deux ans à me passer de Windows à titre personnel. A l'époque j'utilisais mandrake ) Et je fais du montage vidéo, j'écoute de la ziq je navigue sur internet et fait de la programmation. Et même adibou sous wine!!(il est plus à moi mon ordi   :Crying or Very sad:  )

Il faut tous de même pas oublier que les 3/4 des logiciels libres sont faient par des personnes qui prennent sur leur temps libre donc la moindre des choses est de chercher et de suivre les documentations. Après si tu comprends cela tu fais un effort sinon tant pis pour toi. 

Après coté distribution facile j'ai commencé par une Mandrake tout au clic il y a quelques temps en plus. Alors dire que tu ne trouves pas une distribution facile et fonctionnelle tout de suite t'a pas trop cherché.

Le logiciel libre je pense que c'est aussi un état d'esprit tant du coté développeur qu'utilisateur. Je pardonne plus facilement un logiciel libre de planter qu'un logiciel propriétaire.

----------

## blasserre

 *ryo-san wrote:*   

> En contre-partie elle est au PC ce que belle-helene est a la poire...

 

s/belle-helene/williams/

----------

## nemo13

 *pasmoi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> pour les idiots qui ne comprennent même pas ça : un pc eteint, ça sert à rien ! (et si c'était pour l'avoir éteint, autant garder windobe)

 

dans certaines situations c'est aussi utile qu'un  pavé (quoique moins facile à manipuler )

l'avantage du pavé : dessous il y a la plage. ( pour les + de 50 )

----------

